# bařtipán



## Linni

Kdo je to bařtipán?


----------



## Jana337

Zpupný bohatý nebo mocný člověk. Trautenberk mě napadá jako příklad.


----------



## Linni

Díky... Mimochodem, hezký příklad - o Trautenberkovi jsem už dlouho neslyšela.


----------



## kelt

Hmm, vzdycky kdyz to slovo vidim chce se mi rict paštikán


----------



## tkekte

A ja kdy vidim paštikán chce se mi rict pakistan. 
A ješte chce se mi rict "co to je paštikán?"


----------



## kelt

Paštikán dost mozna vubec neexistuje.  

Proste me to slovo napadlo - vyslovuje se lip než bařtipán.


----------



## .Lola.

Mně se zase chce říct "baštipán" . Každopádně jedna z hlavních charakteristik bařtipána je podle mě také tloušťka. 
Trautenberk je vážně trefný příklad.


----------



## Jana337

.Lola. said:


> Každopádně jedna z hlavních charakteristik bařtipána je podle mě také tloušťka.


Děkuji za potvrzení. Já jsem to chtěla napsat, ale pak jsem začala mít strach, že to je můj výmysl a že bych popisovala Trautenberka, místo abych definovala bařtipána.


----------



## .Lola.

Hubeného bařtipána si vůbec nedovedu představit.
Teď jsem koukala, co píše Eisner: "... slovo vizuální, výrazivé, sugestivní, že nelze líp. Nezaměnitelně české slovo pro nezaměnitelně českou "živou váhu"..."


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

není tam něco o etymologii? Zajímalo by mě, jestli to nemůže souviset třeba s buřtama...


----------



## Jana337

O etymologii jsem taky přemýšlela, ale etymologický slovník zatím nemám a na internetu jsem nic nenašla. Napadlo mě, že by to mohlo souviset s německým slovem "barsch" (příkrý, nevlídný):

barsch  <Adj.> [aus dem Niederd. < mniederd. barsch = scharf, streng (von Geschmack), urspr. = scharf, spitz]: mit heftiger oder unfreundlicher Stimme kurz und knapp [gesagt]; brüsk: -e Worte; b. antworten; jmdn. b. abweisen.

© Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch, 5. Aufl. Mannheim 2003 [CD-ROM].


----------



## .Lola.

O etymologii se bohužel Eisner nezmiňuje. Jen píše, že poprvé je doloženo snad u Ignáta Herrmanna, ale bude jistě starší. A že Šalda vymyslel ženský ekvivalent "bařtipánka".
O buřtech bohužel ani slovo.


----------



## winpoj

No ještě že jste mě informovala o Šaldově přechylování. Jinak bych se někde ztrapnil, protože bych říkal "bařtipaní".


----------



## .Lola.

Náhodou Eisner tam o tom píše. Kromě "bařtipánky" navrhuje právě "bařtipaní" a do třetice ještě "bařtipaničku". 

Ještě by to chtělo nějaké bařtidítě či bařtirobě a máme rodinku pohromadě.
(Napadla mě ta rodina, u které bydlí Harry Potter.)


----------



## cajzl

Podle Václava Machka (V. Machek: Etym. slov. j. českého) nejasné, snad z *baštipán od slovesa baštit. Totéž je i v novějších slovnících.


----------

